
Why Are So Many Tech and Telecom Companies Bad at Respecting Your Privacy? - kungfudoi
https://consumerist.com/2017/03/23/why-are-so-many-tech-telecom-companies-bad-at-respecting-your-privacy/
======
a3n
Because your data is money on the table, whether you thought it was part of
the bargain or not.

------
jungletek
They're not bad at it, they simply choose not to.

------
Noctix
Because they are companies, and need to make money?

------
darpa_escapee
The profit motive incentivizes bad things?

